

Video Camera That Records At The Speed Of Thought - ankeshk
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/10/091013210441.htm

======
jws
I think crunchgear stepped into the metaphor here. I don't see anything in the
actual article,
[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/10/091013210441.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/10/091013210441.htm)
that talks about it being small enough to fit in a cell. This quote is
probably what lead them astray…

 _So it is possible, for example, to go inside neurons and look at their ion
channels_

…but the speaker is in the context of examining fluorescence through a
microscope.

~~~
jcl
For what it's worth, an ostrich egg yolk is a single cell with a volume of
about 500 cubic centimeters. You could fit a small point-and-shoot camera
inside (although the pictures would probably suck). :)

------
jpatte
* 1 frame = 16 kilopixels, each of them having, say, a monochromatic value in the [0,15] range ==> 1 frame = 64 kilobits.

* framerate = 1M fps = 10^6 * 64 kilobits/sec = 64 gigabits/sec.

* how big is the wire?... My guess is it's bigger than a neural connection. :)

------
jws
Forget medicine. If you have a 128x128 pixel imaging chip that is sensitive to
single photons I want it in a secondary camera on my iPhone so I can find my
way in the dark.

I know, space is tight, how about making it look out of one of the sides? I
can hold the phone flat and landscape for night vision. That is probably safer
than walking around in the dark with a phone held in front of my face.

------
jacquesm
This title is seriously misleading.

better link from TFA:

[http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/10/091013210441.ht...](http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/10/091013210441.htm)

------
TrevorJ
An array of these things could create a pretty crazy regular-sized imaging
sensor. I can see a ton of applications if they can manufacture these cheaply.

